# Diy amp kit



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I really want to build an amp and I was woundering if you had any recommendations ?

Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you look here?

www.trinityamps.com

Cheers

Dave


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Dave, I did look at trinity amps. They look amazing but I would like to find out if there's more stuff out there, like a MESA kit, maybe......


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lots of kits from the USA

Is this your first build?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

From what I hear Weber kits offer pretty good value, even after shipping & exchange, with lots of customizing/upgrading options available. As I understand it, a few upgrades are generally required. Anyway, I've never built one but have owned a few (built by others) and was quite impressed. Check them out:

https://taweber.powweb.com/store/kits.htm

Steve


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

It's going to be my first tube amp build but I have some electronic building experience (pedals, stereo system, etc.).

Weber kits sound like a good option !


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Weber kits make a good basis for experienced builders/modders who source alot of their own parts. the chassis and trannys are good, but they come with absolutely no instructions of the build etc.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

djfacile said:


> Thanks Dave, I did look at trinity amps. They look amazing but I would like to find out if there's more stuff out there, like a MESA kit, maybe......


Considering that Mesa's tend to have printed circuit boards crammed to the gills with parts by automated assembly machines, to the point where not only do some techs double their hourly rate because of the aggravation but some shops in the States actually refuse to work on them...!!!

I've been tempted many times to just refuse Boogies. If the problem gets complicated it's just not worth the high blood pressure. They are just a big PITA to work on!

And you're looking for a kit that a newbie can build?

It ain't gonna happen!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks guys, it's very helpfull.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

+1 on Bill's comments! I've build a bunch of amps and I wouldn't want to try a full-blown Boogie...maybe one of the simpler models, but something like a dual rec would be a nightmare. I can't imagine the horror of trying to get a hand-wired high-gain beast like that to run quiet.

With that said, I have been working on a scaled down version of a dual rec from the original schematic. Basically I'm thinking of a single channel based on the 2-channel's version's drive channel in vintage mode. Even with all the extraneous stuff hacked out it's STILL crazy!

Weber does have a few high-gain monstrosities available. The Heather model might be what you're looking for if you want something Boogie-ish. It's a very complex build though and I wouldn't recommend it for a first-timer.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Amps scare the hell out of me.

I imagine they're like an old crt monitor with the power supply and capacitors and stuff just waiting to launch a ton of juice at someone who makes 1 wrong move. Or is this all in my head?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Amps scare the hell out of me.
> 
> I imagine they're like an old crt monitor with the power supply and capacitors and stuff just waiting to launch a ton of juice at someone who makes 1 wrong move. *Or is this all in my head?*


kqoct If you make a wrong move, it could be!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Amps scare the hell out of me.


*Me also !! *

I think that if you learn how to drain the caps, you can at least feel relaxed doing some work on an amp.

As far as checking voltages, etc while it is plugged in....I'm not sure I'll get to that point for a long time.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

greco said:


> *Me also !! *
> 
> I think that if you learn how to drain the caps, you can at least feel relaxed doing some work on an amp.
> 
> ...


Well, drain your caps, know roughly what voltages to expect, use good strong alligator clip end leads, set up your measure point with the clips, and then power up and read. Moving my hand around a live circuit is not the way I go; partly from the times my hand has touched things and partly because my hands simply have a tremor shake.

Current readings are harder and involve cutting leads and inserting the meter in the pathway. However, it is another "set up first, power up last" thing again.


----------

